
Fascinating Mathematical People (2011) [pdf] - zornthewise
http://www.math.uiuc.edu/~tondeur/Albers-2011.pdf
======
tzs
What's the legality of this? That's a PDF of a recent, in-print book, on the
site of someone who is not one of the authors but who is one of the
interviewed mathematicians, and there do not appear to be any links on the
site leading to this file or any mention of it.

My guess is that this is a courtesy copy of the ebook given to the site owner
because he was interviewed in the book, and he probably did not intend for
this link to be circulated.

BTW, this is one of a series of books of interviews with mathematicians by the
same interviewers/editors. They are all very interesting.

~~~
zornthewise
I found in on mathoverflow in one of the comments posted by a prominent
mathematician not featured in the interviews.

------
zornthewise
There are sixteen interviews each of them about 18 pages long. The
interviewers are really good and the answers are long and detailed and reveal
a lot about how universities have changed over the last century among other
things.

